# Morris



## hayesthebetta (Aug 12, 2019)

Do his fins look good just curious?


----------



## Jillybean215 (Mar 13, 2021)

Is he new? They seem they might be damaged but he’s absolutely beautiful and fortunately time heals fins!


----------



## Jillybean215 (Mar 13, 2021)

Jillybean215 said:


> Is he new? They seem they might be damaged but he’s absolutely beautiful and fortunately time heals fins!


Seems like he’s a cellophane like mine and unfortunately everything rips his tail, it’s incredibly thin 😭. Even had to put a sponge cover over the filter intake


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

I can't comment on the fins, I only have HMPKs but that is not a cellophane. Cellophanes are flesh colored. This fish is white.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

He’s beautiful! 
He’s a what is called rosetail. Unfortunately their fins are heavy and can make it difficult for them to get around. Some of them seem to bite their fins to make it easier to get around. I would guess he is fin biting.

I would also check all of your decor and plants to make sure they’re not catching his fins. You can run a pair of nylons over everything and if it catches nylons it will catch and snag his fins.

Could you post a picture of your whole aquarium? Sometimes bettas fin bite because of stress, usually caused by tanks that are too bright or not enough plant cover, etc.

In the meantime, I would keep his water clean and warm and also add some Indian almond leaves. They have antibiotic and antifungal properties and it seems to calm the betta.


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

His fins look a bit damaged. But he is gorgeouss!


----------



## hayesthebetta (Aug 12, 2019)

Nova betta said:


> He’s beautiful!
> He’s a what is called rosetail. Unfortunately their fins are heavy and can make it difficult for them to get around. Some of them seem to bite their fins to make it easier to get around. I would guess he is fin biting.
> 
> I would also check all of your decor and plants to make sure they’re not catching his fins. You can run a pair of nylons over everything and if it catches nylons it will catch and snag his fins.
> ...


I’ll post a picture later! I was worried his light was too bright, I think it was causing him to see his reflection because everytime he came to the sides of the tank he would flare his gills which I read stresses them out. Should I remove the fake plants completely? The only real plants he has are moss balls and I tried duckweed but it keeps getting caught under and behind the filer, I can’t figure out how to stop it.


----------



## hayesthebetta (Aug 12, 2019)

Jillybean215 said:


> Is he new? They seem they might be damaged but he’s absolutely beautiful and fortunately time heals fins!


I’ve had him for a couple months, he’s grown a lot since then! My family has told me his fins looked gorgeous, I thought he looked good and I wasn’t sure what a tear looked like so i’m glad I asked


----------



## hayesthebetta (Aug 12, 2019)

itsme_bettafishlover said:


> His fins look a bit damaged. But he is gorgeouss!


Thank you


----------



## hayesthebetta (Aug 12, 2019)

Jillybean215 said:


> Is he new? They seem they might be damaged but he’s absolutely beautiful and fortunately time heals fins!


















Him as a baby and him now


----------



## Jillybean215 (Mar 13, 2021)

MABetta said:


> I can't comment on the fins, I only have HMPKs but that is not a cellophane. Cellophanes are flesh colored. This fish is white.


 Ahh I see yes mine was labeled white but he’s actually got that pinkish sheen that reminds me of cellophane so I thought that’s what it actually was. Thanks for the learning lesson! Also mine started much whiter and is now quite “pink”


----------



## Jillybean215 (Mar 13, 2021)

hayesthebetta said:


> View attachment 1030218
> View attachment 1030219
> 
> Him as a baby and him now


So cute! Maybe it could be genetic? Make sure there’s nothing sharp in there and watch out for tail biting, it doesn’t look like fin rot so that’s good. I don’t know much about fin melt which is different from fin rot so you might want to read up on that and see (I know nothing about it so I can’t say if I think it’s that or not sorry). Best of luck with the pretty boy, hopefully others will have more advice too


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Cellophane is clear; transparent. You can see the other Betta through his fins. This is my red cello.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

hayesthebetta said:


> I’ll post a picture later! I was worried his light was too bright, I think it was causing him to see his reflection because everytime he came to the sides of the tank he would flare his gills which I read stresses them out. Should I remove the fake plants completely? The only real plants he has are moss balls and I tried duckweed but it keeps getting caught under and behind the filer, I can’t figure out how to stop it.


sounds good! If we can see his full tank we can tell you if we see anything that we would change. You could remove the plants but you would have to find something else to add cover. If you test your plants with nylons and they don’t snag they are safe so you can leave them in.

For floating plants, duckweed is a pain 😂 I love salvinia natans or dwarf water lettuce. If I were you I would look into dwarf water lettuce, the roots are quite long so that will add a lot of cover as well as block out some light. Here’s a picture showing dwarf water lettuce:


----------



## Jillybean215 (Mar 13, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Cellophane is clear; transparent. You can see the other Betta through his fins. This is my red cello.
> View attachment 1030230


He’s beautiful! Thanks for more clarification on coloring! Dont let my lack of color knowledge make it seem like I’m not familiar with betta care though 😅, I have 5 well cared for kids (fish kids) and some other types of fish as well, I just get mixed up and don’t focus too much on color types especially since mine have all come from chain stores so far 🤪


----------

